# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Dorian Yates - 1993 Black & White Gym Pics 6 Weeks Out From The 1993 Mr. Olympia

## 1981

Dorian Yates - 1993 Black & White Gym Pics 6 Weeks Out From The 1993 Mr. Olympia

Dorian Yates a.k.a. The Shadow sent shockwaves through the bodybuilding world when he posed for his Flex Magazine photo shoot weighing in at 269 lbs of conditioned and granite hardness muscle never before seen on a bodybuilder. He was already in contest shape and could of walked on the Mr. Olympia stage in his socks and take home the title. Take a look and see the what everyone was talking about.

More Pics Dorian Yates 1993 Black & White Gym Pics

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Damn it. Yesterday I watched you bump a ton of old threads with two work posts like, "looks good". Today you are just coping text from another site and putting a link to the page.

Please stop!

----------


## Ashop

DORIAN was one of my favorites of all time. I loved the era back when he was in competiton.

----------

